# Birthday haulage: Mac,Lancome,Burberry!!



## Sophia84 (Jul 4, 2008)

Here's my birthday haulage, I hauked today even tho my birthday was 2 days ago. We had -25% sales so i had to take the chance to make my birthday haul!!

So I got mainly Mac:

Face & Body Foundation in C2
Bot Presed Powder in Medium Dark
Eye Brows pencil in Lingering
Sunbasque blush
Style blush
Brush Cleanser
A pack of 2 travel 2 oz bottles

I also got one of my biggest lemmings within 2months: the LE Lancome Juicy Pop in Cyber Coral it's GORGEOUS!! I think it's a Europe/Canada maybe Asia release only.

And I got Burberry The Beat! I needed a perfume for so long, and I'm very picky with perfumes, I smelled perfumes in 3 stores and I only liked The Beat LOL


----------



## elmo1026 (Jul 4, 2008)

nice haul. What store had a 25% off sale.


----------



## Sophia84 (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_nice haul. What store had a 25% off sale._

 
I live in Greece LOL. Here all the cosmetics have some periods, a -25% off. But they're so expensive anyway


----------



## TUPRNUT (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday!  Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 4, 2008)

Wonderful hauling!!  Enjoy!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 4, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## Chastity (Jul 4, 2008)

I love how the Lancome gloss is nearly the same color as your nails! I'm really picky with perfumes too.

Hope you have a good birthday!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 4, 2008)

Great stuff! I'm also loving your nail color, what is it btw?
The Beat does smell awesome! I've been lusting after a bottle for a while now. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Sophia84 (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chastity* 

 
_I love how the Lancome gloss is nearly the same color as your nails! I'm really picky with perfumes too.

Hope you have a good birthday!_

 
LOL yeah, they look the same but the gloss is a little sheerer on lips, a coral pink.


----------



## Sophia84 (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Great stuff! I'm also loving your nail color, what is it btw?
The Beat does smell awesome! I've been lusting after a bottle for a while now. Enjoy your goodies!_

 
Thank you!! The polish is Color Club Screamin Fuschia, a gorgeous neon shade.


----------



## nunu (Jul 5, 2008)

great haul! enjoy


----------



## vcanady (Jul 5, 2008)

ooo nice stuff!


----------



## gardenteaparty (Jul 7, 2008)

nice haul, taht juicy pop looks yummy


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 8, 2008)

Happy bday, enjoy!


----------

